# cps? komisches dateiformat...



## en2k (3. Juni 2002)

hi!

frage: kennt irgendjemand das dateiformat .cps? ich hab hier (angeblich) bilder liegen, die in diesem dateiformat sind. photoshop kennt es nicht, corel, macromedia anwendungen etc. ebensowenig.
handelt es sich um bitmap- oder vektorgrafiken? und abschließend: gibt es irgendwo filter für photoshop, damit ich dieses dateiformat in ps importieren/öffnen kann?

thx im voraus!!


      ciao, nino


----------



## cocoon (3. Juni 2002)

*.cps    Backup of startup files by Central Point PC Tools autoexec.cps
*.cps	coloured postscript files 


Frag' mich jetzt bloss nicht nach Details, oder Programmen/PlugIns, mit denen Du das öffnen kannst - null Ahnung, sorry.. 

Google hilft.


----------



## en2k (4. Juni 2002)

thx, das hilft schon mal weiter!


----------



## Peter Bönnen (4. Juni 2002)

Hi,

vielleicht helfen dir die beiden Tools *ps2bmp* und *ps2gif* auf der Seite unten weiter, wenn Linux/UNIX bei dir irgendwo installiert ist:

http://www.brics.dk/~omoeller/share/#PS2BMP.BASH

Es gibt wohl auch noch *ps2epsi*, das die PostScript Datei in eine von Adobe spezifizierte *Encapsulated PostScript Interchange* Datei umwandelt. Das Tool ist wohl bei *GhostScript* (http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/) dabei.

Genaueres kann ich dir aber auch nicht zu dem Dateityp sagen. Hatte selber noch nie damit zu tun.

Gruß, Fluke :smoke:


----------



## en2k (4. Juni 2002)

genau sowas bräucht ich. allerdings hab ich kein linux drauf und auch keins da. aber danke auf jedenfall für den beitrag!

ich hab gerade geschaut, ob es das teil auch für win gibt... schaut aber schlecht aus. falls jemand etwas darüber weiß, bitte mailen!!! is äußerst wichtig!

      ciao, nino


----------



## Peter Bönnen (5. Juni 2002)

Du kannst mir die Datei auch an (E-Mail Adresse herauseditiert) schicken, wenn du willst. Ich probier die beiden Tools aus und schick dir das Ergebnis.

Gruß Fluke :smoke:


----------



## en2k (5. Juni 2002)

hi,

danke für das angebot, aber es sind so um die 20 dateien, die umgewandelt werden müßten. ich sieh zu, daß ich vielleicht das tool für windows auftreibe oder ein plugin finde.

trotzdem danke für deine bemühungen.

ciao, nino


----------



## Peter Bönnen (5. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht hilft PSAlter, das auf folgender Seite verlinkt ist:

http://desktoppub.about.com/cs/postscriptsofware/

Wenn du absolut nichts für Windows findest, hilft eventuell auch Cygwin weiter:

http://www.cygwin.com/mirrors.html

Damit ließen sich die o.g. Tools unter Windows in einer Linux-Bash-Shell ausführen.

EDIT:

ANMERKUNG: Mir sind jetzt einige cps-Dateien zugeschickt worden, die allesamt kein Colored PostScript waren und bei denen mir das wirkliche Format unbekannt geblieben ist. Daher habe ich auch im oberen Post meine E-Mail Adresse entfernt.

Gruß, Fluke


----------

